# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  günstiger Camcorder gesucht!

## muzzLe

hi leute,

bin auf der suche, nach einem günstigen camcorder.

gewünschte eckdaten:
- preislich max. 250€
- videoauflösung egal. hauptsache halbwegs brauchbare qualität
- mögichst guter bildstabilisator
- klein und leicht
- möglichkeit für stativmontage
- brauchbarer weitwinkel
- aufnahmemedium is eig egal ... SDHC bevorzugt

... spiele mit dem gedanken, damit auch paar bike aufnahmen zu machen ... wär geil, wenn er solche maße hat, dass ich ihn mit vorrichtung an den helm schnallen kann ^^ (wie z.b. die kleinen sanyos ... die haben aber keine aufnahme fürs stativ so viel ich weiß)

klaa die eierlegende woll-milch-sau gibts leider ned  :Frown: 

lg, stefan

----------

